# أجهزة قياس لمعدل التدفق فى السوائل



## مهند عوض زيدان (1 أكتوبر 2006)

أرجو أن تفيدونى فى مشروع تخرج عن أجهزة قياس لمعدل التدفق فى السوائل يعنى ماهى الاجهزة المطورة لقياس معدل التدفق


----------



## أنس عمر (2 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز مهند عوض 
أرجو أن توضح ما تطلبه أكثر 
فهل تريد أن نوافيك بالأجهزة كمبدأ نظري أم تصميمي 
وهذا موقع ربما تجد فيه ما تريد
http://www.howstuffwork.com


----------



## خليل اباشعر (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد طريقه عمل اجهزه قياس التدفق للموائع لو تكرمتوا


----------



## كرم الحمداني (3 نوفمبر 2010)

تريد في مجال تصميم ادوات معدل التدقف والا شو ؟


----------



## المهندس علي الطائي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء
اؤيد الاخ مهند في تزويدنا بمعلومات عن اجهزة قياس معدل التدفق وغيرها من مواصفات ومميزات الموائع في الانابيب ومن كافة النواحي


----------



## اكرم حامد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخوى المهندس


----------



## محمد نبيه عمر (28 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع


----------



## engmido80 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*Flow measurement*

In order to troubleshoot hydraulic systems and to evaluate the performance of hydraulic

components, it is often required to measure the flow rate. For example, flow measurements are undertaken to check the volumetric efficiency of pumps and also to
determine leakage paths within a hydraulic system​Although, there are numerous flow measuring devices for measuring flow in a hydraulic
circuit, this discussion is limited to the three most commonly employed, which are


Rota meter
Turbine flow meter and
Orifice plate flow meter

*
Rota meter*​The Rota meter also known as variable area flow meter is the most common among all
flow measurement devices. It basically consists of a tapered glass tube calibrated with a metering float that can move vertically up and down in the glass tube 

the tube prevent the float from leaving the glass tube. Two stoppers one at the top and the other at the bottom of The fluid enters the tube throughthe inlet provided at the bottom. When no fluid is entering the tube, the float rests at the bottom of the tapered tube with one end of the float making contact with the ​ lower stopper. The diameter of the float is selected in such a way that under conditions where there is no fluid entry into the tube, the float will block the small end of the tube
completely​
When the fluid starts entering the tube through the inlet provided at the bottom, it forces the float to move upwards This upward movement of the float will continue, until an equilibrium position is reached at which point the weight of the float is balanced by the upward force exerted by the fluid on the float. Greater the flow rate, higher is the float rise in the tube. The graduated tube allows direct reading of the flow rate 


*Turbine-type flow meter*


This flow meter has a turbine rotor in the housing, which is connected to the pipeline

whose flow rate is to be measured. When the fluid flows, it causes the turbine to rotate​Higher the flow rate, greater is the speed of the turbine. The magnetic end of a sensor
which is positioned near the turbine blades, produces a magnetic field whose magnetic
lines of force are interrupted by the rotation of the turbine blades, thereby generating an electrical impulse. An electrical device connected to the sensor converts the pulses to flow rate information

*Orifice plate-type flow meter*

Another method by which flow rate can be determined involves the use of an orifice

plate-type flow meter in which an orifice is installed in the pipeline with two pressure gauges, one each on either side of the orifice. This arrangement enables us to determine the pressure drop (AP) across the orifice when the fluid flows through the pipe and given by AP = Pi- P2- The higher the flow rate, greater will be the pressure drop




​


----------



## طارق عوف عوف (2 يناير 2012)

اريد شرح التوتل


----------

